# Eclipse - Templates projektabhängig machen?



## Gast (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mir für mein Projekt ein Template gebastelt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Beispiel das XML (was man durch export erhält) 
irgendwie an das Project zu koppeln? (also irgendwie in den Projektordner kopieren oder so)

Würde gerne umgehen, dass das Template für alle Projecte gilt.
Dazu kommt, dass ich es immer erst über Template=>Import wieder einfügen muss, wenn ich es weitergebe oder es
geändert wurde. 

Für Hinweise sehr dankbar
Greetz


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

In den Properties des Projekts die 'project specific settings' aktivieren.


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

Ist nicht ganz das was ich meine.

Ich würde gerne Eclipse -> Windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Template  Projectabhängig machen.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2007)

Du meinst doch die Code Templates, oder?
Wie gesagt Properties des  Project, project specific settings an, und dann das Code Template einstellen.


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

Nee 

Ich mein eigentlich die Editor-Templates.


----------

